# New Train Complete have a coupler question though



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I just got my latest train for my new ral road, It is 4 new USA Trains Broadway limited cars (1 coach, 2 vista domes, and an observation car) It will be powered with an Aristo FA +FA unit (the new DCC version form the 3 car set). I was originally going to use my E-8 but the color was off to much for me and the FA's were perfect match.











The only problem is that the Aristo couplers dont really match the UAS ones, can I just buy an extra USA coupler and mount it on the B unit? If so which one.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd answer, what is your "standard" coupler for most of your rolling stock? 

Without knowing, I'd put a Kadee on your lead passenger car (leave the rest alone), and it will mate with Aristo couplers fine. The Kadee is easy to mount, has directions on the site, and if you convert later, it's a good choice. 

The metal knuckles on the USAT streamliners are very nice, and I've left the rest alone. (I use Kadees everywhere else). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes all my couplers are the standerd aristo ones.
So it's easier to put a kadee couply on the usa car huh, ok which kadee coupler is it?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If your using all AC couplers I'd just leave the locos as is and just lift up the USAT cars and insert into the AC couplers. Chances are you will not be doing any switching operations with the cars. That way you can still match up to the rest of your AC cars. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

R.J., the centerline of the USAT couplers is usually almost 1/4" below the centerline of the Kadees, and most Aristo locos. With those heavy cars, having the couplers line up is pretty important. 

Ron, go to the Kadee site, read the large scale conversions, there are 2 pages, one shows a list of what coupler on what car, the other has lists of detailed instructions for certain cars or locos... there is one of these for the USAT passenger cars. Read it... really, read it... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg: If you have good track they work fine as I ran mine like that for a long time before I made a transition car







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha Ha HA! 

I just knew you would get me! 

So you ran the USAT streamliners with that metal knuckle with Aristo couplers? Maybe the streamliners are not as low as the rest of the USAT rolling stock. 

I'll have to look again.. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

HeHe got ya







But I did make a transition car so that I did not have to keep lifting cars over couplers. And I did not use Kadee coupler to do it. Later RJD


----------

